# confidence



## Nikon newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi all! So I have started my own photography business a year ago now, and I still second guess myself, as time goes by and i don't do many photo shoots i think... can I still produce adequate professional photos.. am I good enough....should I be charging these people...what if i dont get the shot...! I always do , but god,it drives me crazy, am I the only poor soul who does this to themselves?? 

thanks for the support in advance..


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 26, 2015)

The key is if the clients are happy with what you've done for them. The service you provide is to capture memories for that client and when they are happy with them and pay you for your service you've become successful.
Whether your business is successful is another story altogether. But that reflects on your business ability not your photography skills.


----------



## Nikon newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> The key is if the clients are happy with what you've done for them. The service you provide is to capture memories for that client and when they are happy with them and pay you for your service you've become successful.
> Whether your business is successful is another story altogether. But that reflects on your business ability not your photography skills.


Yes my clients are happy with the results!


----------



## DoctorDino (Jul 27, 2015)

You could try being super cocky and overconfident like I am.

But in all seriousness, if you get the shot, and people like the images you produce, don't sweat it. What matters is that you're putting out images people are willing to pay for.


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2015)

It's probably because you're a perfectionist and nothing is ever up to the standards you set for yourself.

At least that's the reason I'm never happy with my photographs. I meet my photographs in the middle, a happy medium.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 29, 2015)

Everyone that is running a business seconds guesses themselves at some point, I've done it many times. You did make an interesting statement, "What if I don't get he shot? I always do"  That's better than most, I won't even admit to that, I've blown shots, missed shots, more than I can remember, and some still bother me, but that's the nature of being a photographer. I missed shots last week, not paying attention.

As long as you are consistent and your clients are happy, that's all you have to aim for.  Taking pictures isn't rocket science.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 29, 2015)

It doesn't matter where you're at as an artist, you will go through this phase of self-doubt.  Trust yourself and your instinct.


----------



## philsphoto (Jul 31, 2015)

I have been doing wedding and portrait photography for years and I am my own worst critic.  We want our art to be perfect and I think this is a good trait - as long as it is not self defeating.  I just shot a wedding with a different backup photographer and I am excited to compare my work with his.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philsphoto (Aug 4, 2015)

And there will be times of feast and famine as a photographer.  Darn those selfies!


Sent by philsphoto.com from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

